# 66 gto side glass



## truegoat (Nov 30, 2019)

Anyone know where i can get info on how to adjust rear side glass 66 gto conv


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Not sure if it will help, this is from a 68-72.


----------



## truegoat (Nov 30, 2019)

not the same thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

truegoat said:


> Anyone know where i can get info on how to adjust rear side glass 66 gto conv


You may want to add this to your manual collection. It lists the '66 GTO/Lemans and deals with the body such as windows and adjustments.









1966 Pontiac Body Shop Manual Catalina Grand Prix Bonneville GTO Tempest LeMans | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1966 Pontiac Body Shop Manual Catalina Grand Prix Bonneville GTO Tempest LeMans at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## truegoat (Nov 30, 2019)

Need to find a pdf download, cant wait 3 weeks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The link is to the '67 Fisher Manual but most will still apply;






Motorization


All about internal combustion engines




thefirstgensite.com


----------



## truegoat (Nov 30, 2019)

its the side glass ajustments im looking for , door glass and back side glass


GTOJUNIOR said:


> The link is to the '67 Fisher Manual but most will still apply;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## truegoat (Nov 30, 2019)

its the side glass ajustments im looking for , door glass and back side glass


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The Door sections will show the adjusting points of the Door and/or Rear 1/4 Glass as well as ventilators. 
If you're looking for a step by step on this then your SOL, it's a trial and error approach if you've not done this before.
It's a PITA but once you see how they function it's not impossible, just time-consuming.


----------



## truegoat (Nov 30, 2019)

its so far out when it comes to the top 5 hours into now,, 1/2 inch out


----------



## truegoat (Nov 30, 2019)

*You can see the bottom is perfect but the top is way out*


----------

